# Seiko Solar Divers Sne001p - Any Good?



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a few Citizen Eco-Drives and presumably the technology is pretty similar, but I don't see the Seiko solars mentioned in the forums. Are they any good/reliable or have I just bought a pup? :blink:

Anyone had any experience with one of these?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Robin S said:


> I have a few Citizen Eco-Drives and presumably the technology is pretty similar, but I don't see the Seiko solars mentioned in the forums. Are they any good/reliable or have I just bought a pup? :blink:
> 
> Anyone had any experience with one of these?


Seiko never did invest much into the solars but made a few models....I guess they let Citizen and Casio take care of that technology.

But rest assured Seiko products are very solid and reliable. I was once interested in the updated model you have shown..a diver 200m solar...coming in 2 dial colors...the only thing it is mid sized...sells new for around $275.00...so not cheap. Yours is a keeper!

Seiko made a unique model for ladies -Pipin's wife was a free diver and seiko made 3 color models for her and actually had 100M air diver on the dial...unusual....the crystal covered the whole dial and bezel....solar!


----------

